# [TIP] XOrg 1.4

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Si vous installez XOrg 1.4, il fous faudra recompiler les drivers X11. Pour cela, une petite commande sympa : 

```
emerge -1av `equery -q list x11-drivers/ | sed -e s/x11/=x11/`
```

Merci à geekounet pour la révision de cette commande (sur le forum à trolls)

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...effectivement ça me paraît bien...si et seulement si on ne tourne pas sous nvidia!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je suis resté en 1.3 puisque les drivers ne sont pas compatibles... :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

je suis sous nVidia sur le desktop et ati sur le laptop

par chance, le desktop a crashé (disque dur principal qui me joue des tours, rhaaaaaaaaa), j'attendrai patiemment les drivers nVidia en me "consolant"  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Et bien de mon côté, je me console en masquant le package de la version 1.4-r1...mais j'avoue ne pas vraiment saisir pourquoi ils l'ont sorti (même en instable) alors que nvidia n'est pas "prêt" (on va être gentil... :Laughing: ). Il pourrait y avoir un bloquage "intelligent": Tu tournes avec une ATI, ok pour l'install, tu tournes sous nvidia, le paquet reste masqué...quelque chose d'automatique quoi...

----------

## geekounet

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Et bien de mon côté, je me console en masquant le package de la version 1.4-r1...mais j'avoue ne pas vraiment saisir pourquoi ils l'ont sorti (même en instable) alors que nvidia n'est pas "prêt" (on va être gentil...). Il pourrait y avoir un bloquage "intelligent": Tu tournes avec une ATI, ok pour l'install, tu tournes sous nvidia, le paquet reste masqué...quelque chose d'automatique quoi...

 

L'équipe qui maintient X sous Gentoo a annoncé sur la mailling-list gentoo-dev qu'ils n'attendront plus les drivers proprio compatibles pour commencer à tester les nouvelles releases de X.org  :Wink: 

----------

## Dumble

Hum, j'ai voulu le tester, en utilisant le driver vesa (puisque nvidia n'est pas prêt) et ça a tout fait freezer.

Sinon, je pense que l'équipe chargé de xorg a raison de le mettre en ~arch sans attendre les pilotes proprio.

----------

## xaviermiller

hé bien, pourquoi ne le testent-ils pas en masquant les paquets par défaut ?

----------

## bivittatus

Dans un sens, ça paraît logique de toute façon, on est bien d'accord...mais juste un tout petit bout de code qui détecte si oui ou non ta config peut utiliser la nouvelle version...remarque, faut que j'arrête moi...si je vois que ça bloque, je masque direct et puis c'est tout!!!

Allez, je sors tout seul les amis!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## guilc

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> Hum, j'ai voulu le tester, en utilisant le driver vesa (puisque nvidia n'est pas prêt) et ça a tout fait freezer.
> 
> Sinon, je pense que l'équipe chargé de xorg a raison de le mettre en ~arch sans attendre les pilotes proprio.

 

ouais, heu, le driver "nv", il est pas la pour les ploucs hein  :Wink: 

Ca marche très bien chez moi (sans 3D bien sur).

----------

## xaviermiller

ah, je vais le réessayer (testé lors du cassage d'ABI précédent, vite abandonné car pas trop top)  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Testé la version 1.4 de xorg, le pilote vesa se plante et le pilote ati ne fonctionne pas, donc je suis revenu en arrière.

----------

## xaviermiller

ah bon ? chez moi le driver libre radeon fonctionne sur ma Radeon 9000 (ok, ça date)

----------

## geekounet

Ça marche très bien chez moi avec une carte Intel 915GM  :Wink:  Mon seul soucis, c'est que les LEDs du clavier ne fonctionnent plus, mais c'est pas trop grave.

Attention à un truc qui m'avait désactivé le touchpad : si vous avez des AlwaysCore qui trainent dans vore xorg.conf pour les souris, pensez à les remplacer par des CorePointer.  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut

pareil , radeon fonctionne nickel avec une X800 en pci express.

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Mon seul soucis, c'est que les LEDs du clavier ne fonctionnent plus, mais c'est pas trop grave.

 

Bonne remarque, je m'en suis rendu compte aujourd'hui au boulot, et a l'instant chez moi. LEDs clavier figées. Mais ça n'impacte pas le fonctionnel, donc bon, rien de méchant  :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

En tout cas je n'arrive plus a inverser mes touches Caps lock et control en faisant:

```
xmodmap - <<eof

remove Lock = Caps_Lock

remove Control = Control_L

keysym Control_L = Caps_Lock

keysym Caps_Lock = Control_L

add Lock = Caps_Lock

add Control = Control_L

eof

```

fixed

```
xmodmap - <<eof

remove lock = Caps_Lock

remove control = Control_L

keysym Control_L = Caps_Lock

keysym Caps_Lock = Control_L

add lock = Caps_Lock

add control = Control_L

eof

```

Last edited by Babali on Thu Sep 13, 2007 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dumble

malheureusement, le driver nv, il marche pas non plus

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ah bon ? chez moi le driver libre radeon fonctionne sur ma Radeon 9000 (ok, ça date)

 

Ben j'ai une 1950 qui n'est pas prise en compte par le pilote radeon libre.

----------

## guilc

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> malheureusement, le driver nv, il marche pas non plus

 

Tu as bien pensé à le recompiler ? Il marche ici sans aucun problèmes !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ah...effectivement ça me paraît bien...si et seulement si on ne tourne pas sous nvidia!!!  
> 
> Je suis resté en 1.3 puisque les drivers ne sont pas compatibles...

 

Tu compile xorg-server sans l'useflag hal (et xinit p-e aussi), tu modifie l'ebuild de xorg-server pour qu'il ne bloque plus nvidia-drivers puis tu modifie la configuration de ton gestionnaire de session pour qu'il lance X avec l'option -ignoreABI et ça marche !

Pour ajouter -ignoreABI à GDM il fait éditer le fichier /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf et rajouter à la section [servers]

```
[server-Standard]

name=Standard server

command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0 -ignoreABI

flexible=true
```

----------

## bivittatus

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Ah...effectivement ça me paraît bien...si et seulement si on ne tourne pas sous nvidia!!!  
> 
> Je suis resté en 1.3 puisque les drivers ne sont pas compatibles... 
> 
> Tu compile xorg-server sans l'useflag hal (et xinit p-e aussi), tu modifie l'ebuild de xorg-server pour qu'il ne bloque plus nvidia-drivers puis tu modifie la configuration de ton gestionnaire de session pour qu'il lance X avec l'option -ignoreABI et ça marche !
> ...

 

Ah...?

Et bien écoute, je vais tester ça...on ne sait jamais!!!  :Laughing: 

En tout cas, merci pour le conseil!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'ai lu dans un linux magasine que Xorg allait stabilisé.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, pour l'instant xorg fais des appelles directement au matèriel sans passer par le noyau pour certain pilote (surement nvidia & ati par exemple). Et cela explique les bugs que l'on voit apparaitre quand on passe de CTRL+ALT+F7 à un tty et l'inverse.

Donc comme je disais, il devrait rendre à Xorg son status de logiciel (pour abondonner celui d'OS), et donc retrouver sa stabilité. Etre une sucouche en fait.

Alors maintenant est-ce que les drivers proprio vont pouvoir tourner sachant cela, je sais pas :/

(Attention je ne connais pas grand chose la dessus)

----------

## titoucha

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Ah...effectivement ça me paraît bien...si et seulement si on ne tourne pas sous nvidia!!!  
> 
> Je suis resté en 1.3 puisque les drivers ne sont pas compatibles... 
> 
> Tu compile xorg-server sans l'useflag hal (et xinit p-e aussi), tu modifie l'ebuild de xorg-server pour qu'il ne bloque plus nvidia-drivers puis tu modifie la configuration de ton gestionnaire de session pour qu'il lance X avec l'option -ignoreABI et ça marche !
> ...

 

Ca fonctionne aussi pour le pilote proprio Ati version 8.40.4

----------

## razer

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca fonctionne aussi pour le pilote proprio Ati version 8.40.4

 

Chez moi, nvidia 5200, écran noir  :Sad: 

Probablement du à la résolution exotique de mon 16/10...

----------

## titoucha

Heu moi j'ai dis que ça fonctionne pour ATI.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Chez moi ça marche (nVidia séries 6xxx et 8xxx), ça a même corrigé le bug de CSS avec Firefox et Compiz (qu'on peut voir sur LinuxFR par exemple)

Essai d'ajouter  

```
Option "NoLogo" "true"
```

 à la section device de ton xorg.conf si ce n'est déjà fait, l'écran d'accueil nVidia est une cause connu d'écran noir avec -ignoreABI.

Sinon regarde dans ton /var/log/xorg.0.log si tu ne trouve pas de message d'erreur.

----------

## bivittatus

Voilou...effectivement, ça fonctionne!!!

J'ai simplement du recompiler les paquets suivants:

```
x11-base/xorg-server (-hal)...après modif de l'ebuild

x11-apps/xinit (-hal)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

...et tous les paquets nécessaires à compiz-fusion!!!
```

Merci encore!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

J'ose pas essayer ...

J'ai une X600 PCIe, radeon marche je crois mais évidement sans la 3D ... et j'envisage fermement d'utiliser le DRI dans les semaines à venir, donc je peux pas me passer de fglrx (qui a mis déjà énormément de temps à marcher, enfin, plutôt ce que j'ai réussi par mes manoeuvres malhabiles à lui faire faire).

Je vais continuer à suivre le débat sur l'histoire de la libéralisation des drivers ATI/AMD ... enfin c'est ce que j'en ai compris ...

Je devrais me pencher un peu plus sur l'actualité des foâââs !!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> J'ose pas essayer ...
> 
> J'ai une X600 PCIe, radeon marche je crois mais évidement sans la 3D ... et j'envisage fermement d'utiliser le DRI dans les semaines à venir, donc je peux pas me passer de fglrx (qui a mis déjà énormément de temps à marcher, enfin, plutôt ce que j'ai réussi par mes manoeuvres malhabiles à lui faire faire).
> 
> Je vais continuer à suivre le débat sur l'histoire de la libéralisation des drivers ATI/AMD ... enfin c'est ce que j'en ai compris ...
> ...

 

Heu mon ptit frère a une X600 en PCIe et il utilise les drivers libres avec le dri sans aucun problème, il a la 3D et tout  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Bon je refais un test, une nouvelle version de nvidia-drivers est sortie, probablement compatible

Petite chose qui attise ma curiosité : pourquoi faut-il désactiver hal ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Normalement si le n° de version de l'ABI du serveur et celui du driver (ou autre composant) sont différents le serveur ne se lance pas (c'est la même chose entre le noyau et ses modules), -ignoreABI désactive la génération de cette erreur, bien sûr X ne fonctionnera correctement que l'ABI n'a pas vraiment changé en pratique, entre xorg-server-1.3 et xorg-server-1.4 c'est le cas sauf si on ajoute le support de HAL.

Sinon avec les nouveaux drivers (ça y est sont sortis ?) ça ne devrait plus être nécessaire.

EDIT : Yes  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon avec les nouveaux drivers (ça y est sont sortis ?) ça ne devrait plus être nécessaire.
> 
> EDIT : Yes  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html

 

C'est en effet le cas : point d' "ignoreABI" et çà roule

Par sécurité j'ai malgré tout désactivé hal, sont le rôle semble se résumer au support des périphériques hotplug : inutile pour moi...

Merci en tout cas de tes précisions fort intéressantes

Si tu as un moyen de résoudre ce p&@ de bug qui me fait perdre la résolution 16/10 (1680x1050) dès que je quitte X, sans reboot c'est du 1280x1024, c'est très énervant. J'ai eu beau jouer avec les paramètres EDID rien n'y fait, c'est très loudingue   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fo_o

ça s'est très bien passé pour moi, pas une erreur, rien.

(avec les conseils trouvés ici)  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

nickel avec le driver nVidia proprio hyper-rapidement mis à jour  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fo_o

voui, c'est d'ailleur en ayant vu la MAJ du driver que j'ai tenter.

Alleluia   :Very Happy: 

----------

